# Light flickering while using a hair styling iron



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

That's a pretty low wattage, it certainly shouldn't cause any problems. Try plugging it in somewhere else (different circuit) and see if the problem follows the iron, maybe it's malfunctioning?


----------



## karen6101 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks..i did try it out in another room and still get the flickering scary.. my building is old, prewar


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Reread the wattage again. It sounds too low.


----------



## karen6101 (Nov 19, 2012)

ty..per the manufacturer it is 135 Watts


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A curling iron could well be in the 150 watt range. A hair dryer would be in a higher range like 1000 watts.

You have a loose connection somewhere, either in the receptacle you are using or somewhere upstream. You need to measure hot to neutral voltage in several places including at the panel to narrow it down, while someone else turns the curling iron on and off.


----------



## karen6101 (Nov 19, 2012)

AllanJ said:


> A curling iron could well be in the 150 watt range. A hair dryer would be in a higher range like 1000 watts.
> 
> You have a loose connection somewhere, either in the receptacle you are using or somewhere upstream. You need to measure hot to neutral voltage in several places including at the panel to narrow it down, while someone else turns the curling iron on and off.


Thanks for the info. The plug fits into the outlet, but I noticed it is the slightest bit loose. Maybe i can use an adapter to get a firmer hold?


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

karen6101 said:


> Thanks for the info. The plug fits into the outlet, but I noticed it is the slightest bit loose. Maybe i can use an adapter to get a firmer hold?


No is it a brand name product? Take it back get another.


----------



## JuzRick (Nov 20, 2012)

Karen: it sounds as if your experiencing a overload to that particular circuit. I've troubleshooted issues as that before. Replacing that one loss receptacle will definitely help one that one note being the prongs in that receptacle is worn out. Ohming the panel to the receptacle point seeing what ur reading is will help..let you where your problem begins; then consulting with an electrician to fix the problem. Another thing would be to checking weather the line to the breaker in your panel is properly tighten.


----------



## JuzRick (Nov 20, 2012)

It could very well be the breaker itself is defected.


----------

